# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  नए सूत्र बनाने संबन्धित जानकारी हेतु प्रबंधन से निवेदन

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो फोरम पर किसी भी सदस्य को ये लग सकता है की वो नया सूत्र कोण से विभाग मैं बनाए? मुझे भी ऐसा हमेशा ही लगता है ,, 
गलत विभाग मैं बनने से सूत्र का अर्थ ही समाप्त  हो जाता है । 

इस सूत्र का निर्माण मैंने इसलिये  किया है ताकि सदस्य अपने नए सूत्र बनाने से संबन्धित जानकारी प्रबंधन से यहाँ आके मांग सके , 
धन्यवाद सभी सदस्यो को ।

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा है। जानकरी मिलेगी।

----------


## gyaanguru

*मुझे नया सुत्र बनाना है मदद करें...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मुझे नया सुत्र बनाना है मदद करें...*


मित्र कुछ बताये सूत्र के बारे मैं ,,,,,

----------


## gyaanguru

*मैने फोरम नियम पढ़े उसके अनुसार ५० प्रविष्टियों बाद नया सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है पर मैं अभी टक्क बनाने में असमर्थ हूँ ऐसा क्यूँ??*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मैने फोरम नियम पढ़े उसके अनुसार ५० प्रविष्टियों बाद नया सूत्र बनाया जा सकता है पर मैं अभी टक्क बनाने में असमर्थ हूँ ऐसा क्यूँ??*


मित्र जी नये नियम के अनुसार अब 100 पोस्ट बाद ही आप सूत्र बनाने मैं सक्षम हो सकेगे । धन्यवाद

----------


## gyaanguru

> मित्र जी नये नियम के अनुसार अब 100 पोस्ट बाद ही आप सूत्र बनाने मैं सक्षम हो सकेगे । धन्यवाद



धन्यवाद चंद्रशेखर जी

----------


## gyaanguru

*मैं अभी भी नया सूत्रा बनाने में असमर्थ हूँ...*

----------


## komal sharma

नियामक जी यह जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की सूत्र बनाते वक्त पसंददीदा विभाग का चयन कैसे करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र कोमल जी  आपको सूत्र हेतु ''विभाग चयन '' के बारे मै सम्पूर्ण जानकारी इसी सूत्र पर दे दी जाएगी

----------


## komal sharma

परन्तु कब नियामक जी ???

----------


## ajau4u

जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद :clap:

----------


## falguni

*मुझे नया सुत्र बनाना है मदद करें...*

----------


## groopji

> *मुझे नया सुत्र बनाना है मदद करें...*


यहाँ से आपको वांछित सहायता मिलेगी 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599

----------


## falguni

धन्यवाद मेरा सूत्र मैं अपना सहयोग का निमंत्रण है  http://forum.hindivichar.com/newreply...treply&t=12155

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामक जी मुझे ये सूत्र बनाना है - 
रोड पे डांस भारतीय शादी मैं 

आप सभी ने देखा होगा की शादी विवाह मैं सार्वजनिक रूप से रोड पे डांस करने की परंपरा है ,,इस समय लोग बाग सार्वजनिक रूप से डांस करते है ,,पूरी दुनिया को दिखाने के लिये ,,पूरी दुनिया देखती है ,,लोग बुरा नहीं मानते ,,क्या इस सूत्र की अनुमति है । 
उदाहरण चित्र -

----------


## sangita_sharma

> परन्तु कब नियामक जी ???


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...973#post966973

----------


## komal sharma

> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...973#post966973


no disk.....................

----------


## sangita_sharma

> no disk.....................????


????????:question:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नियामक जी मुझे ये सूत्र बनाना है - 
> रोड पे डांस भारतीय शादी मैं 
> 
> आप सभी ने देखा होगा की शादी विवाह मैं सार्वजनिक रूप से रोड पे डांस करने की परंपरा है ,,इस समय लोग बाग सार्वजनिक रूप से डांस करते है ,,पूरी दुनिया को दिखाने के लिये ,,पूरी दुनिया देखती है ,,लोग बुरा नहीं मानते ,,क्या इस सूत्र की अनुमति है । 
> उदाहरण चित्र -


नियामक जी आपकी अनुमति की राह देख रहा हूँ ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नियामक जी आपकी अनुमति की राह देख रहा हूँ ।


नियामक जी इस सूत्र मैं सार्वजनिक चित्रो को ही दिखाया जायेगा ।

----------


## komal sharma

> ????????:question:


नियामक जी आदाब मुझे तो केवल जरा सी संजीवनी चाहिए.आपने जो लिंक दिया है वह पुरे पर्वत की तरह से है.और उसमें वह जानकारी नहीं मिली जिसकी तलाश है

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी इस सूत्र मैं सार्वजनिक चित्रो को ही दिखाया जायेगा ।


मित्र आपके सूत्र में घरेलू महिलाओं के चित्रों का प्रदर्शन भी किया जायेगा और ये मंच के नियमो के विरुद्ध  हे इसलिए  प्रबंधन के सभी नियामको की सहमती से आपके इस सूत्र को शुरू करने की अनुमति नहीं दी जा सकती मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी आदाब मुझे तो केवल जरा सी संजीवनी चाहिए.आपने जो लिंक दिया है वह पुरे पर्वत की तरह से है.और उसमें वह जानकारी नहीं मिली जिसकी तलाश है



आप किसी भी जानकारी के लिए मुझसे इस सूत्र पर निसंकोच संपर्क कीजिये सखी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आपके सूत्र में घरेलू महिलाओं के चित्रों का प्रदर्शन भी किया जायेगा और ये मंच के नियमो के विरुद्ध  हे इसलिए  प्रबंधन के सभी नियामको की सहमती से आपके इस सूत्र को शुरू करने की अनुमति नहीं दी जा सकती मित्र


मार्गदर्शन के लिए धन्यवाद ,,पर ये चित्र महिलाए खुशी खुशी खिचवाती है ,,ओर सार्वजनिक रूप से सबको प्रदर्शित भी करती है ।

----------


## komal sharma

> आप किसी भी जानकारी के लिए मुझसे इस सूत्र पर निसंकोच संपर्क कीजिये सखी


नियामक जी यह जानकारी देने की क्रपा करें की सूत्र बनाते वक्त पसंददीदा विभाग का चयन कैसे करें???

----------


## sangita_sharma

यंहा मंच पर हर विषय के लिए विभिन्न विभाग हे आप अपने सूत्र के अनुसार सही विभाग का चयन कीजिये

----------


## sangita_sharma

> मार्गदर्शन के लिए धन्यवाद ,,पर ये चित्र महिलाए खुशी खुशी खिचवाती है ,,ओर सार्वजनिक रूप से सबको प्रदर्शित भी करती है ।


मित्र यंहा हम केवल मंच के नियमो के अनुरूप ही सूत्र बना सकते हे

----------


## Rajeev

> यंहा मंच पर हर विषय के लिए विभिन्न विभाग हे आप अपने सूत्र के अनुसार सही विभाग का चयन कीजिये


पाथ जी ने कुछ दिन पूर्व ही सभी विभागों के बारे में विस्तारपूर्वक जानकारी दी है।
मुझ पर क्लिक करे।

----------


## pathfinder

> मार्गदर्शन के लिए धन्यवाद ,,पर ये चित्र महिलाए खुशी खुशी खिचवाती है ,,ओर सार्वजनिक रूप से सबको प्रदर्शित भी करती है ।


प्रिय चाँद जी,यदि आप चाहें तो मनोरंजन क्षेत्र से जुड़ी हस्तियों (फिल्म, मॉडलिंग, स्पोर्ट्स  इत्यादि) के विवाह एवं अन्य समारोह के चित्रों के लिए सूत्र बना सकते हैं ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय चाँद जी,यदि आप चाहें तो मनोरंजन क्षेत्र से जुड़ी हस्तियों (फिल्म, मॉडलिंग, स्पोर्ट्स  इत्यादि) के विवाह एवं अन्य समारोह के चित्रों के लिए सूत्र बना सकते हैं ।


बहुत ही अच्छा उपाय बताया है ,,महाशय आपने ,,बनाने की कोशिश करता हूँ ।

----------


## haitohai007

मै मनमोहक चित्र में एक नया सूत्र( महिलाओं के अलग अलग मूत्र विसर्जन के तरीके ) शुरू करना चाहता हूँ , सरे चित्र इंटरनेट से लिए गए है इन पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं होगा . कृपया बताएं शुरू कर सकता हूँ क्या

----------


## robin.space

*मुझे नया सुत्र बनाना है मदद करें...*

----------


## robin.space

बताएं मनमोहक चित्र kese post karoo

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *मुझे नया सुत्र बनाना है मदद करें...*


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599

----------


## sangita_sharma

> बताएं मनमोहक चित्र kese post karoo


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5333

----------


## Lalita6888

entries matlab relpy

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं एक सूत्र बनाना चाहता हूँ ,,जिसमे सिर्फ मेरी ही पोस्ट हो ,,अन्य केवल उसे देख सके ,,क्या ये सुविधा सूत्रधारको को मिल सकती है ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Baat boli hi galat tareeke se thi..lekin thi to sach....
:-)

----------


## dhanrajk75

मैं एक सूत्र बनाना चाहता हूँ जो एक उपन्यास है जिसका नाम अदभूत हैं जो होर्रोर सुस्पेंसे थ्रिलर हैं

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

I want a sutra..lekin english mein nahi banana chahti..plz make a.sutra... Ki negative repo shuru ki jaye ..kitne members support mein hn aur kitne against..I think its better to hv that function.. Plz start a thread

----------


## shahanshah

_मैं इस सूत्र में दस बातें बताऊंगा ,वो कुछ भी हो सकता है ! 
_

_सामान्य ज्ञान की बातें भी हो सकती है !
_

_देश और विदेश की बातें हो सकती है !
_

_पशु -पक्षियों के बारे में हो सकता है !
_

_अर्थवैवस्था के बारे में हो सकता है !
_

_हमारे खाने के बारे में हो सकता है !
_

_कुछ भी हो सकता है दोस्त ! 
_

_अच्छा लगे तो कमेंट्स जरुर करें !
_*सूत्र  पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें --* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12964

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रबंधन से आधाकारिक तोर पे जानना चाहूँगा की इस प्रकार के चित्र मैं समान्य विभाग मैं पोस्ट करना चाहता हूँ ,,क्या ये स्वीकार्य है ,,मुझे तो कोई आपति नहीं लगती । ओर समान्य विभाग मैं चित्रो की क्या सीमा है,,उसे भी दो -चार चित्रो के उदाहरण से समझाये ,,धन्यवाद

----------


## The Flyer

नियामक जी मेरी मदद करे मैं एक सूत्र बनाना चाहता हूँ क्या आप बताएँगे की कैसे मैं शुरुवात करूँ ||मैं अपने सूत्र में सिर्फ motivational  कंटेंट्स डालना चाहता हूँ तो आप ये बताये की मैं सूत्र किस विभाग में और कैसे बनाऊ||

----------


## Shivam jain

नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ आवश्यक हैं...??

----------


## satya_anveshi

नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए न्यूनतम 100 पोस्ट जरूरी है मित्र।

----------


## Shivam jain

धन्यवाद् नियामक जी

----------


## mahaanindia

जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## kongrui

मेरा सवील भी यही था कि, नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ आवश्यक हैं...??

जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## Krishna

> मेरा सवील भी यही था कि, नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ आवश्यक हैं...??
> 
> जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद


आप अभी से नया सूत्र बना सकते है

----------

